# How do you remove house paint?



## cda_cruisers (Jun 17, 2014)

Original paint underneath this orange and yellow. Anyone know how to remove the paint without removing the original?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 17, 2014)

*Removing house paint*

I use goof off which can be found at most hardware stores. Easy off oven cleaner works well also.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 17, 2014)

Trial and error to see what the house paint responds to. I have used Acetone, oven cleaner, Xylene, MEK and Goof Off. All of them work to one degree or another. It's going to depend on what kind of paint that is. You'll need to get a feel for how much is needed to get off the paint, but how much ends up being too much to the point you pull off the original paint. Just about every solvent that will pull house paint eventually will pull original paint too, if you go over board. I guess I would try Acetone or Goof Off first and see where it goes. Xylene and MEK are pretty toxic and oven cleaner quite corrosive, so I try to avoid using them. I will add that this job is one of the few I will not do at all anymore. I've done it and I hate it because it's a lot of work and involves some pretty harsh chemicals.


----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 25, 2015)

I've got what I think is a 1934 Hawthorne and I've found easy of works the best. But remember you need to have a hose/water near by to keep from removing the original paint


----------

